# Civic full wet sand-A LOT OF PICTURES



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Finally i finished the wet sanding/polishing on my Civic..It took me about a week because i was doing part by part...Sorry for the large amount of picturs but it is my first time on this + rotary polishing....
I used the follow sand papers:
1000 grit Megs
2000 grit 3M 
2500 GRIT Megs
3000 grit Megs
Sanding mark removal with Megs #85 + Megs twisted wool pad
Correction
Menzerna SIP+RD3.02 on LC CCS 6,5 orange foam pad
Menzerna RD3.02 + 106FF on LC CCS green foam pad
Menzerna 85RD 0n LC CCS 6,5'' black foam pad
DWG on the top
No LSP because the car has been resprayed 3 weeks ago...

So here we go with pictures

The hood








50/50 of the hood









The hood after


















left side sanded










check here the level of orange peel



















some 50/50 pictures



















and some after



















No before pictures for the other parts wet sanded so lets see the final results with the DWG applied















































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking at......


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

paint finish looks superb now, panels look very straight too, well done mate :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning work on the Civic:thumb: some real nice flake popping to top photo's to.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

That is looking good mate well done :thumb: I would love to give this a try!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

take's bottle to wet sand a complete car like that mate,good job well done end result's stunning :detailer:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys : )


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Loving the 50/50's :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

nice job, i'm planning on doing a full wetsand on my RS4. After seeing this i may start on it soon than i planned!


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

wow looks great!

Must be difficult to keep a car clean in Cyprus? I was there on holiday this year and 95% of cars were very dusty.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Ollie_Escort said:


> wow looks great!
> 
> Must be difficult to keep a car clean in Cyprus? I was there on holiday this year and 95% of cars were very dusty.


That's true...There is a lot of dust here....I used to wash my car 2-3 times a week when i was younger : )..
Because of the extremely low level of raining we don't have ''green places'' but places with ''earth''...
Our road are dirty too and generally it is the wrong place to have a clean car : )


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW thats Bloody Madness you have some bottle !!!!!


fantastic finish


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

TriBorG said:


> WOW thats Bloody Madness you have some bottle !!!!!
> 
> fantastic finish


Thanks mate.... :thumb:
I couldn't see my car with all these orange peel on it and i have no more money to repaint it again at the moment....


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very impressive and great reflections + flake :thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW
:thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Very impressive and great reflections + flake :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## david330conv (Apr 19, 2008)

You deserve a prize - that's no easy job - turned out stunning!!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

david330conv said:


> You deserve a prize - that's no easy job - turned out stunning!!


Thanks :thumb:
What is my prize ??


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

The wiper arms need to be swapped, just FYI. The one on the drivers side should be on the passenger side and the one on the passenger side should be on the drivers side. My brother has an Integra and he got them mixed up and it looked just like that, only LHD. Very nice job!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

WOW very impressive!! Fantastic finish you've achieved!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

ClubmanCJ said:


> The wiper arms need to be swapped, just FYI. The one on the drivers side should be on the passenger side and the one on the passenger side should be on the drivers side. My brother has an Integra and he got them mixed up and it looked just like that, only LHD. Very nice job!


Doesn't the big one has to be on the driver's side??mine is RHD
thanks BTW :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> WOW very impressive!! Fantastic finish you've achieved!:thumb: :thumb:


THANKS :thumb::thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats very impressive work indeed mate


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Pop, pop, pop! Nice work there mate! How long did the sanding take you?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great job on the civc, it looks defect free


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

simply awesome, that scares the cr*p outta me to try it


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

ella re !!

great work, fully wet sanding or 'flatting' as i call it give an amazing finish when its done

where abouts are you ? i can recomend 2 good cody work guys in cyprus.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> Pop, pop, pop! Nice work there mate! How long did the sanding take you?


Thanks...I took me about 2 days in total time but i did a side/part every day (sand/polish) so it took me about a week...Yesterday i just removed the swirls from the wool pad and add some glaze on it....


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

kos said:


> ella re !!
> 
> great work, fully wet sanding or 'flatting' as i call it give an amazing finish when its done
> 
> where abouts are you ? i can recomend 2 good cody work guys in cyprus.


Thanks....I live in Nicosia....Who are those 2 guys??


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys all of you.....


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

I would like officially to say a huge thanks to all of you guys here that helped to be in this level of detailing..Without you i would trying to keep my cars clean with some cheap products that i can find in local...
THANK YOU GUYS ALL OF YOU!!!!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet job mate! How do you like your new Milwauke?


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Porta said:


> Sweet job mate! How do you like your new Milwauke?


Thanks mate..I cannot compare it with other rotary polishers but it is light enough and comfortable in use..The only disadvantage is that there is no D handle which is very useful on side panels.. I have a Makita handle but i have to modify it to attach it...


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

pampos said:


> Doesn't the big one has to be on the driver's side??mine is RHD
> thanks BTW :thumb:


Just trust some random dude from Texas on the internet!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

ClubmanCJ said:


> Just trust some random dude from Texas on the internet!


OK mate...i will swap them ASAP 
Thanks :thumb:
Any other tips for my Honda???


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Well done Pampos, excellent work! :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> Well done Pampos, excellent work! :thumb:


Thanks Alex...:thumb:


----------



## S Garbett (Jan 20, 2007)

amazing results! an insperation


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

S Garbett said:


> amazing results! an insperation


Thanks mate.... :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Big shame the body shop left such a poor finish for you but you have done an excellent job in flatting it back and polishing out the sanding marks:thumb:

Top marks, it's a credit to you:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

That's looking very impressive indeed, I love the mods you've done to the car too, those headlights look awesome.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Big shame the body shop left such a poor finish for you but you have done an excellent job in flatting it back and polishing out the sanding marks:thumb:
> 
> Top marks, it's a credit to you:thumb:


Thanks mate..The car had been resprayed twice in two weeks from 2 different painters...All the damage was from the first painter so i had to respray it again...The second painter was great but i didn't have more money to make a full respray...I prepare the car by my self and he just spray the paint on it....


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> That's looking very impressive indeed, I love the mods you've done to the car too, those headlights look awesome.


Thanks...I will add front & rear lip spoilers in the future and i will lower it ASAP


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Mate you sure do have big balls to do that!!!!

Well done and a bloody good job you have made of it as well.

Phil


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

philworrall said:


> Mate you sure do have big balls to do that!!!!
> 
> Well done and a bloody good job you have made of it as well.
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil....I knew the risks but the Orange peel was too much to live with....In the worst case i would repaint it again .
Fortunately everything was OK :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think I've seen a shine as good as that before, it's breathtaking!

Congrats on a job very well done, amazing work.

Gary


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> I don't think I've seen a shine as good as that before, it's breathtaking!
> 
> Congrats on a job very well done, amazing work.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary....:thumb:
I just wish people in Cyprus recognize my job and come to me for their cars


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks mint mate top job


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

chris l said:


> looks mint mate top job


Thanks mate...:thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Lovely work mate, very impressive.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Saqib200 said:


> Lovely work mate, very impressive.


thanks :thumb:
i cannot wait the time to apply some layers of LSP on it....


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great results pampos !!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

maesal said:


> Great results pampos !!


Thanks mate...i will post some more pictures after a month with some layers of wax on it....:thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

pampos said:


> Thanks mate...i will post some more pictures after a month with some layers of wax on it....:thumb:


I'm sure the car will look beautiful !! :argie::argie:


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice job man :thumb:

And Maesal, when are you going to finish your own wet sanding ??? Waiting your pictures..........


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

krilinmvp said:


> Nice job man :thumb:
> 
> And Maesal, when are you going to finish your own wet sanding ??? Waiting your pictures..........


Hehe, I sanded all the panels, but I feel that I could remove more orange peel in some. I'll wait until the new Trizact P1500 will be available and I'll sand with them.
Cheers krilinmvp !! :thumb:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Firstly - WOW!! That is such impressive work! Maximum respect for wet sanding an entire car! I've been looking forward to the final results since you posted the 50/50 of the hood! I'm blown away, that is a brilliant finish, well done! And your first time on a rotary too.

Glad you weren't wearing shorts for this shot:


pampos said:


>


Again, well done!


----------



## 6LS2 (Nov 9, 2007)

fantastic results

bravo re manga


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

GeeJay said:


> Firstly - WOW!! That is such impressive work! Maximum respect for wet sanding an entire car! I've been looking forward to the final results since you posted the 50/50 of the hood! I'm blown away, that is a brilliant finish, well done! And your first time on a rotary too.
> 
> Glad you weren't wearing shorts for this shot:
> 
> Again, well done!


Thanks mate....:thumb::thumb:
I will have it in mind not to wear shorts while taking pictures...Now i notice it..Or maybe i should find a model with a skirt without underwear to take the pictures : ) : )


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

6LS2 said:


> fantastic results
> 
> bravo re manga


Efharisto file....
Thanks :thumb::thumb:


----------



## gtisportline (Aug 8, 2008)

Sir, you have balls of steel. 

Great job. :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

gtisportline said:


> Sir, you have balls of steel.
> 
> Great job. :thumb:


There are real leather 
Thanks mate....


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

pampos said:


> Thanks....I live in Nicosia....Who are those 2 guys??


 guy in lemesos called Lefkios and one in my village (evrychou) whicj everyone knows as the Kalamaras !!


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome work mate, you've got some [email protected] !!! 
Wet sanding a freshly repainted car like that, wow !!!

The only little paint defect still visible is on the bottom of the bootlid just over the bumper, the paint seems quite blurry in this particular area, other than that it's an incredible job !!!! :thumb:



pampos said:


>


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

great job mate!! really nice wetsanding. continue the good work


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Imprez said:


> Awesome work mate, you've got some [email protected] !!!
> Wet sanding a freshly repainted car like that, wow !!!
> 
> The only little paint defect still visible is on the bottom of the bootlid just over the bumper, the paint seems quite blurry in this particular area, other than that it's an incredible job !!!! :thumb:


thanks mate....:thumb:
My mistake that i didn't told that i didn't wet sand that part yet...i prefer to remove it from the car and then ....


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

shabba said:


> great job mate!! really nice wetsanding. continue the good work


thanks mate....i will do so :thumb:


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Bloody awesome. Fancy coming over to North Cornwall to do my Range Rover. Might take longer than a week tho'.
Incidentally, one of the girls that worked in my shop has just left to move to Cyprus, she couldn't praise the people there highly enough.:thumb:


----------



## GearHead (Sep 10, 2008)

stunning work there mate, and great photos too.:thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Cornish said:


> Bloody awesome. Fancy coming over to North Cornwall to do my Range Rover. Might take longer than a week tho'.
> Incidentally, one of the girls that worked in my shop has just left to move to Cyprus, she couldn't praise the people there highly enough.:thumb:


i would not say no to some holidays 
Why she moved??Is she crazy?? 
Thanks BTW mate :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

GearHead said:


> stunning work there mate, and great photos too.:thumb:


Thanks mate... :thumb:


----------

